# Suppressors



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Paid for my first "can" yesterday and now it's waiting time. Tired of using muffs and plugs while hunting for deer. As a glasses wearer, having ear protection clamped to my head gets uncomfortable during long sits. A couple of years ago, I took my hearing protection off after sitting for hours figuring I'd snap them back into place if needed. Saw a good buck at distance and pulled the trigger without the hearing protection and my ears have not stopped ringing since. I've made similar mistakes in the past and doing so has taken a good portion of my hearing capacity.

The can is a Silencerco Hybrid 46 and it will allow switching the suppressor to firearms of my choosing by merely changing the end cap for a given caliber. I was surprised how heavy they are.

One more deer season without a suppressor 'till the government says I can own one. Really stupid.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one and my wife uses it when she is hunting and it calms down recoil as well. Point of impact is affected and so when sighted in you muse use it all of the time or know how much it changes point of impact and adjust for it. Mine is titanum and will work on a rifle up to 300 win mag. Lots of luck getting it in a year.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I figure to dial it in, because I'm real particular about knowing the flight of bullets. With the Ruger American in .450 Bushmaster and the factory muzzle break and recoil pad, felt recoil is not that bad but there sure is a lot of muzzle blast in every direction. Won't miss that or the noise. 

My friend, Bullwinkle, shot his .450 Ruger out the window of one of my portable blinds last year and blew a 16-inch hole in one wall - and, he said he had the muzzle out the window. As long as I get the muffler in time for next season, I'm good with it. Just one more season before I graduate.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope so the break will be about the same as the can.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

If it is in your hunting seat will you be sitting on the can? 






Sorry. I’ll show myself to the door. It’s early Monday morning and I’m not wanting to get busy yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I started with one. Ended with 5. Lol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

